#ubuntu-hn 2011-07-31
<Itxshell> buenas noches darkness51
<darkness51> buenas noches Itxshell
<Itxshell> darkness51,  disculpe ud. de donde es?
<darkness51> el salvador
<Itxshell> ahh mucho gusto
<Itxshell> y eso que se viene a la sala de Honduras?
<darkness51> gracias igual
<Itxshell> ud es el mismo que usa el nisk de hikori?
<darkness51> bueno, me gusta ver que se habla en otras comunidades locales de ubuntu además de la de sv
<darkness51> no
<darkness51> no somos la misma persona
<darkness51> hikori es otra persona que conozco
<Itxshell> acá nunca se habal nada
<Itxshell> habla*
<Itxshell> acá nadie dice nunca nada
<Itxshell> es mas ud. mismo nunca habla acá
<Itxshell> por eso me parecio interesante preguntarle
<darkness51> jajajaja
<darkness51> pues realmente prefiero leer
<darkness51> lo que escriben los demás
<Itxshell> pero si acá nadie escribe
<Itxshell> pero nadie
<Itxshell> nadie de nadie
<darkness51> casi nunca me gusta participar de los temas a menos que sea algo en lo que pueda ayudar
<darkness51> pero si leo todo
<Itxshell> y de alli surge mi interrogante
<Itxshell> que de interesante le ven a esta sala
<Itxshell> pero que temas?
<Itxshell> paso aca por horas
<Itxshell> y aca parece que les cobraran por escribir
<darkness51> bueno... no se... ultimamente ni la comunidad .sv tiene mucha actividad tampoco
<Itxshell> pues nos e
<darkness51> bueno y cuentame algo de ti, me interesa conocer mejor a los miembros de los canales IRC a los que estoy suscrito
<Itxshell> yo acá entro por que me comprometi a permanecer en esta sala
<Itxshell> pues es dificil hablar con desconocidos
<Itxshell> mejor presentese
<darkness51> ah, ok
<Itxshell> y veamos si hay algo en comun para una conversacion
<darkness51> bueno, yo me llamo carlos
<darkness51> soy mienbro de ubuntu-sv
<darkness51> y además trabajo como sysadmin para varias empresas en el salvador
<darkness51> además de eso, soy el propietario de www.dwdandsolutions.com
<darkness51> y www.houseofsysadmin.com
<Itxshell> que bien
<darkness51> y también de mi otro blog elblogdedarkness51.blogspot.com
<Itxshell> uhh que interesante
<Itxshell> lastima que nunca escribe
<Itxshell> talento desperdiciado
<darkness51> me equivoque en el otro blog www.houseofsysadmins.com es el correcto
<darkness51> además, tengo varios proyectos en www.codaset.com/darkness51
<darkness51> unos los he desarrollado por hobbie y otros por trabajo
<darkness51> y bueno... como te digo, casi no escribo, porque prefiero leer lo que escriben los demás
<Itxshell> todo un experto
<Itxshell> que lastima que nadie converse con ud.
<Itxshell> insisto tanto conocimiento sin aprovechar por otros
<darkness51> no podría considerarme un experto en nada, pero si me gusta mucho todo lo que hago
<darkness51> ser sysadmin, desarrollar en php, python, etc
<darkness51> aprender ruby
<darkness51> y muchas otras cosas
<darkness51> como todo hombre de mi familia, me gustan mucho las chicas
<darkness51> pero sobre todo me encantan las chicas inteligentes
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Itxshell> ya me cambio el tema
<darkness51> no, nada que ver
<Itxshell> mejor seguimos en la linea técnica
<darkness51> siempre es relacionado
<Itxshell> :( no tengo mucho que opinar en temas de mujeres
<darkness51> una de mis mejores amigas es una chica que conoci en una conferencia sobre ubuntu en la que participe como ponente
<Itxshell> pero si me interesan todos lso temas técnicos
<darkness51> jajajajaja, yo tampoco, no es que sea brad pit
<darkness51> y bueno, en temas tećnicos podemos hablar de muchas cosas, voip con asterisk
<darkness51> iptables, iproute
<darkness51> php, python, bash
<darkness51> linux en genera
<darkness51> general
<darkness51> bases de datos
<darkness51> o casi cualquier cosa
<darkness51> hay muchos temas que me apasionan
<Itxshell> mmm me paso algo
<Itxshell> actualice hace dos dias
<Itxshell> mi ubuntu 11.04
<Itxshell> y se instalaron algunas mejoras
<Itxshell> pero muchos cambios
<Itxshell> :(
<Itxshell> odio ese escritorio como quedo
<darkness51> veo que no te gusta unity
<darkness51> pero siempre puedes usar el gnome clásico
<Itxshell> pues unity no es el problema
<Itxshell> si no los cambios que sufrio unity
<Itxshell> no me gustan nada
<Itxshell> es dificil de usar el escritorio
<Itxshell> Yo uso LXDE
<darkness51> bueno, realmente, yo prefiero kde a todo lo que tiene que ver con gnome
<darkness51> :)
<darkness51> aunque unity no me parece tan mal
<darkness51> es una mezcla de mac con windows 7
<Itxshell> bueno lo que mas se parece a MAC es Gnome
<Itxshell> por eso me gusta tanto
<Itxshell> KDE es muy a lo winbugs
<darkness51> jajajaja
<darkness51> bueno, es cuestión de gustos, yo me siento super cómodo con KDE
<darkness51> aunque claro, es porque no quiero/puedo pagar 2000 por una mac que me guste
<Itxshell> y encima KDE es gordo pesado
<Itxshell> y mucho bug
<Itxshell> no entendi el ultimo comentario
<Itxshell> perdon?
<Itxshell> no se a que viene el caso lo de al compra del pc de $2000
<Itxshell> pero en todo caso siguiendo el tema
<Itxshell> yo no pagaria 2000 por un pc
<Itxshell> para eso em compro un MAC en $1600
<darkness51> pues yo hablaba de comprarme una mac
<darkness51> es algo que estoy considerando
<darkness51> es la única forma que deje de usar kde
<darkness51> aunque realmente, últimamente el kde de kubuntu esta muy gordo
<darkness51> estoy pensando en pasarme a arch
<Itxshell> 0.o
<Itxshell> 0.o
<Itxshell> bueno en mac mejor deberia poner ubuntu o BSD
<darkness51> no creo
<darkness51> mac es un unix puro
<darkness51> usa un nucleo darwin
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Itxshell> BSD es UNIX
<darkness51> si, yo se
<darkness51> pero no comparte el mismo nucleo que mac
<darkness51> es como decir solaris
<Itxshell> BSD contribuye de enorme manera con MAC y MAC patrocina a BSD
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<Itxshell> bueno lea un poquito mas sobre eso
<Itxshell> ademas de lo fabuloso que resulta la licencia BSD
<darkness51> ok lo hare
<darkness51> aunque hasta donde yo sabía para eso tenían darwin
<Itxshell> darwin es desarrollo de MAC
<Itxshell> BSD es hijo directo de UNIX
<Itxshell> no digo UNIX por que me demandan
<Itxshell> jajaja
<darkness51> yo se, pero darwin también es un unix
<darkness51> la diferencia creo que es el kernel en los dos
<darkness51> BSD usa un nucleo monolitico y Darwin usa micro kernels
<Itxshell> ya vengo voy a comerme una piña
<darkness51> mmmmmmmmm que envidia y no invitas
<Itxshell> se la faxeo?
<Itxshell> si quiere o le tomo foto así va en color
<Itxshell> ud. va para el ECSL?
<Itxshell> Carlos Martin Perez
<Itxshell> ?
<Itxshell> darkness51, ?
<darkness51> no se aun
<darkness51> me gustaría
<darkness51> pero no, aun no me decido
<darkness51> no carlos martinez es kadejo
<Itxshell> ahhh
<Itxshell> estaba viendo la agenda
<Itxshell> de el ECSL
<Itxshell> y vi carlos
<Itxshell> pense a ver si es el
<darkness51> no
<Itxshell> y coordina ud alguno de lso grupos?
<darkness51> es raro que me anime a dar una conferencia de algo, me gusta más comentar o aprender temas con pocas personas, una conferencia como que tiene demasiada gente
<Itxshell> o es de el comite de organización de el ECSL?
<darkness51> no, yo trayto de apoyar en lo que puedo cuando puedo
<darkness51> pero no me quise meter en lo del ECSL porque se necesita tiempo para eso y yo casi no he tenido mucho tiempo últimamente
<darkness51> pero no se, tal vez me anime a ir
<darkness51> tu iras???
<Itxshell> no se
<Itxshell> en eso estoy
<Itxshell> no lo decido aun
<Itxshell> estaba emocionada pero
<Itxshell> mmmm ahora no se si deba ir
<darkness51> porque??
<Itxshell> creo que debe ir gente nueva
<Itxshell> es mejor dar espacio a la gente que viene entusiasmada
<darkness51> jajajaja
<darkness51> bueno, yo no se si los que iran serán demasiado puristas, pero yo no lo soy, asi que esa es una de las razones por las que no se si ire
<Itxshell> pues yo me estoy desanimando
<darkness51> bueno, pero porque??? yo no veo nada de malo en que vayas si quieres hacerlo
<Itxshell> pues ya no lo quiero tanto
<Itxshell> creo que no me atrae mas la idea
<Itxshell> de todos modos si no hablas un lenguaje rebuscado y prepotente no calzas con las personas que asistiran
<Itxshell> y encima no han sido muy amables conmigo
<Itxshell> asi que xreo que debo reconsiderar mi asistencia
<Itxshell> y eso sumarle que no tengo la menor idea de donde me tocara quedarme
<Itxshell> 0.o creo que es muy aventurado
<darkness51> jajajaja
<Itxshell> si si ya me dio miedo
<darkness51> bueno, describiste muy bien a algunas personas que conozco de comunidades en .sv
<darkness51> y donde se quedarán el lugar es bonito
<Itxshell> mejor quietecita en mi casa
<Itxshell> pues el problema es que tengo 3 días preguntando
<Itxshell> donde sera el alojamiento
<Itxshell> hoy he preguntado 4 veces
<darkness51> jajajaja
<darkness51> no he visto tu comentario en la lista
<Itxshell> soy algo tensa si no se bien en donde estoy ubicada
<darkness51> y bueno... creo que será en varios hostales en suchitoto
<Itxshell> no comento en la lista nunca
<Itxshell> ya la primera vez que comente
<Itxshell> recibi bonito bonito comentario
<Itxshell> asi que aprendo rapido
<darkness51> por cierto, si ves la lista de registrados para el ecsl en el salvador busca a carlos aguilar
<Itxshell> ademas ya sabemos que los paises como el mio no cuenta la opinion
<darkness51> jajajaja, la gente de la lista a veces es muy clavada
<darkness51> mmmmmm, eso si no creo que no cuente la opinión de ustedes
<Itxshell> y dicen mentiras
<darkness51> como cuales mentiras por ejemplo?
<Itxshell> y no esta bien la informacion que esta de lso registrados
<Itxshell> en la lista mienten mucho
<Itxshell> conoci a algunos de los que participan en ella
<Itxshell> y no me gusta la postura que tienen
<Itxshell> además no opino por que seria desagradable lo que tengo que decir
<Itxshell> la forma como se le ha faltado al respeto a el Salvador
<Itxshell> como organizador
<Itxshell> no tiene presedentes
<darkness51> bueno... es que los nica siempre son perfectos
<darkness51> eso todos lo sabemos
<darkness51> y sólo ellos tienen las mejores ideas/iniciativas
<darkness51> y si sos de belice o de panamá, no son parte de .ca sino que adoptados para que no se sientan marginados
<darkness51> jajajaja
<Itxshell> veo muy agresivos a todos
<darkness51> lei esa discusión de la lista
<darkness51> y estuvo ciertamente divertida
<Itxshell> pues el problema es que se ahogan en un vaso de agua
<Itxshell> pero eso nunca paso con el Encuentro en Costa Rica
<Itxshell> yo no vi faltas de respeto ni nadie metiendose en la coordinacion
<Itxshell> creo que aun cuando un país sea inmaduro en ciertos temas debemos darle un voto de confianza
<Itxshell> esos comentarios sobre que ya no sirvió el encuentro
<Itxshell> eso es deprimente
<darkness51> bueno... es cierto, pero lo mejor es tomar las cosas de donde vienen
<Itxshell> como es posible que traten así a las personas que colaboran de forma voluntaria
<Itxshell> pues el hecho que digan que si hacen el encuentro en panama todo sera garantizado
<Itxshell> no me gusta
<darkness51> bueno... yo veo que ha sido un problema de deseos de demostrar poder
<Itxshell> si el Salvador no cuenta con los recursos economicos necesarios es culpa de los participantes
<Itxshell> aja
<Itxshell> veo comandantes por todos lados
<Itxshell> ovejas al matadero somos los demas
<Itxshell> te dicen hablaaaaaaaaa! expresate
<darkness51> el problema es que nadie consigue que lo sigan
<Itxshell> y si dices algo
<Itxshell> jajajaja flame
<darkness51> porque realmente, yo no ve que todos sigan a alguien
<darkness51> pero bueno... es que los que se la llevan de puristas son todos raros :)
<Itxshell> muchos comandantes
<Itxshell> se van a quedar sin soldados
<Itxshell> a ver a quien mandan !
<darkness51> realmente para que el software libre en .ca progrese necesitamos ser puristas
<darkness51> y comenzar a ser pragmaticos
<darkness51> y dejar tanta tontería de querer ser más importante que los demás
<Itxshell> pues yo tengo mucho interes en aprender la parte filosofica de el SL
<darkness51> al final, la relevancia en una comunidad, no signica nada en .ca ni mejor trabajos, ni más dinero, ni nada, entonces, cual es el problema o la pelea???
<Itxshell> pero desanima ver tanta prohibicion
<darkness51> es que está bien querer aprender la filosofía
<Itxshell> jajaja me pregunto esto es Libertad?
<darkness51> pero no es bueno ser purista/radical
<Itxshell> yo no puedo ser radical en nada ni con nadie en ese momento mato el principio de al libertad
<Itxshell> no soporto las islas
<darkness51> bueno en sl hay muchas islas
<darkness51> incluso stallman es radical
<Itxshell> yo no puedo negarme a la realidad
<Itxshell> eso es mentirse solo
<Itxshell> admiro la iniciativa de comprtir el SL
<Itxshell> pero imponerlo es matar la libertad
<darkness51> por eso te digo que hay que ser pragmatico
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Itxshell> a la larga vere todo esto como una tremenda perdida de tiempo y dinero
<Itxshell> sigo con al esperanza de verdad
<Itxshell> que esto cambie
<Itxshell> pero esa división de clases que genera division de grupos
<darkness51> el sl es como el socialismo
<darkness51> en cierto sentido
<Itxshell> no se
<Itxshell> jaja
<Itxshell> a mi me interesa ams desde el punto de vista Técnico
<Itxshell> ya que el ideológico no se pone de acuerdo
<darkness51> unos pocos quieren imponer sus ideas a los demas
<Itxshell> y como no me gustan las discuciones
<Itxshell> me quedo en el area técnica
<darkness51> y a mi tambien me gusta más la parte tecnica
<Itxshell> apoyando a los filosoficos en lo que puedo
<darkness51> y las discusiones tecnicas
<Itxshell> es que los pcs no discuten nunca jajaja
<Itxshell> y si se ponen pesados los apagas y yas
<Itxshell> ya*
<darkness51> jajajajaja
<darkness51> y en que te especializas??????
<Itxshell> mantenimiento
<Itxshell> hardware
<darkness51> yo en software
<darkness51> desarrollo que es lo que más me gusta
<darkness51> pero es lo peor pagado en .ca
<darkness51> y servidores que es en lo que me pagan mejor
<Itxshell> si
<Itxshell> lo que mas pagan es servidores y como no falta quien fastidie el pc
<Itxshell> yo siempre tengo trabajo
<darkness51> pues si, eso es cierto
<darkness51> tienes blog ??
<Itxshell> si
<Itxshell> pero estan descuidados y soy densa
<Itxshell> no vale la pena leerme jajaja
<darkness51> jajaja, yo también
<darkness51> mi blog es más como apuntes personales
<Itxshell> pues el mio es de lo mas sencillo
<Itxshell> ademas no tengo server
<Itxshell> asi que no tengo paginas
<darkness51> linode.com sale barato
<Itxshell> no tengo recursos para seguir gastando
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Itxshell> por el momento
<Itxshell> no
<darkness51> mmmmmmm que mal
<darkness51> bueno, si te gusta el software, puedes ver si consigues algo en www.odesk.com
<Itxshell> que es?
<darkness51> para trabajar en linea
<Itxshell> mas detalles ?
<Itxshell> no comprender
<Itxshell> xd
<darkness51> por ejemplo, yo trabajo de sysadmin ahi
<darkness51> o de desarrollador
<Itxshell> ahhh yo quiero aprender de servidores
<darkness51> pues es algo para lo que necesitas leer mucho
<Itxshell> bueno
<Itxshell> se hara el intento
<Itxshell> pero seria tan amable de decirme en si que es www.odesk.com?
<darkness51> es una web para trabajar desde casa
<darkness51> donde empresas de todo el mundo publican trabajos
<Itxshell> ok pero en que trabajas?
<Itxshell> ud. que hace allí?
<darkness51> pues hay varias areas
<darkness51> por ejemplo, yo trabajo de sysadmin
<darkness51> y también de desarrollador en python/php
<darkness51> pero también hay trabajo para diseñadores, traductores, etc
<darkness51> por ejemplo, en uno de los contratos que tengo me pagan a $11.70 la hora
<Itxshell> ahhh es para trabajar?
<darkness51> sip
<Itxshell> ahh gracias que amable compartir esa oportunidad conmigo
<Itxshell> de verdad gracias
<darkness51> se gana bastante bien a medida vas haciendo tu reputación en odesk
<darkness51> eso si, debes de saber ingles
<Itxshell> ahorita lo que necesito es montar un server casero
<Itxshell> en ese servidor montar unas paginas
<darkness51> no es muy complicado
<Itxshell> para poder vender publicidad y hacerlo auto sostenible
<darkness51> necesitas ubuntu + apache + un dns dinámico
<darkness51> y claro, el correspondiente nat en tu router
<Itxshell> por que es muy dificil para mi seguir pagando mis excentricidades de el SL
<Itxshell> pues quiero Red Hat
<Itxshell> :(
<darkness51> bueno, no será CentOS?
<Itxshell> no
<Itxshell> quiero Red hat
<darkness51> mmmmmmmm porque quieres red hat?
<Itxshell> ahh por cierto cuanto vale RedHat¡?
<Itxshell> por que me gusta toda la linea de NOVELL
<darkness51> en ubuntu también ser puede montar un entorno lamp y funciona muy bien
<Itxshell> me gusta la apertura que tienen
<darkness51> pero red hat no es de novel
<Itxshell> no son densos
<darkness51> novell
<Itxshell> si
<Itxshell> si es
<darkness51> no
<Itxshell> ok
<Itxshell> debo haberme confundido
<Itxshell> pero me gusta
<darkness51> de novell es suse enterprise linux
<Itxshell> me gustan los proyectos que tienen
<darkness51> y opensuse
<darkness51> te gusta mono???
<Itxshell> bueno y de donde viene openSUSE?
<Itxshell> de donde Viene Fedora?
<Itxshell> me encanta openSUSE
<darkness51> todos son derivados de red hat
<darkness51> y bueno, opensuse comenzo como la versión gratuita de suse enterprise
<darkness51> y fedora es la versión de desarrollo de redhat o la versión comunitaria
<Itxshell> y la gente de openSUSE
<Itxshell> amables
<Itxshell> unidos
<Itxshell> me encanta
<Itxshell> y me gusta el verde
<darkness51> jajaajajajajajaja
<darkness51> acabas de hacer un comentario tipico de chica
<Itxshell> en fedora no me trataron muy bien
<Itxshell> pedi ayuda por todos lados con Fedora y feo feo me trataron
<darkness51> y en ubuntu???
<Itxshell> 0.o soy una mujer
<Itxshell> cual comentario?
<darkness51> yo se que eres mujer
<darkness51> por eso me dio risa el comentario
<darkness51> entre las cosas por las que te gustaba opensuse dijiste que porque te encantaba el verde
<Itxshell> si si
<Itxshell> es un hermoso Verde SUSE
<Itxshell> aunque el moradito que lanzo ubuntu me hace ojitos
<darkness51> jajajajaja
<darkness51> eres una chica divertida
<Itxshell> es increible tambien la comunidad de ubuntu
<Itxshell> a extremo amable
<Itxshell> 0.o
<Itxshell> soy super antipatica
<Itxshell> las apariencias engañan
<darkness51> jajajaja, pues no se, porque no te he visto, pero por como eres en el chat, pareces super simpatica
<Itxshell> ¬¬
<Itxshell> seguro?
<Itxshell> para que no se engañe le comento que el dia de ayer me describieron y la opinion que tenian de mi era tipo creula devil
<Itxshell> 0.o soy despota dicen jajaja
<Itxshell> además mandona y mala gente
<Itxshell> asi que una perita en dulce!
<darkness51> jjajajajaja, pues será por lo que hemos estado hablando, pero no me pareces asi
<darkness51> y bueno, lo de mandón yo también lo tengo, pero solo cuando algo me interesa y quiero estar al frente
<Itxshell> 0.o lastima que no voy al ECSL
<Itxshell> si no se lo demostraba jajaja
<darkness51> pero porque???
<Itxshell> jaja pero si yo no mando a nadie
<Itxshell> eso decian ayer de mi
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Itxshell> odio las imposiciones asi que procuro no imponerme nunca
<darkness51> yo no se si iré, tampoco
<Itxshell> ya le dije tengo 3 dias preguntando donde me alojarian
<darkness51> bueno, yo soy imponente si es algo que me interesa
<Itxshell> y nadie ha respondido
<darkness51> de lo contrario no me interesa
<darkness51> bueno... hay varios lugares para alojarse
<darkness51> varios hostales
<darkness51> incluso hay fotos de ellos
<Itxshell> si pero no me dicen en cual me toca
<Itxshell> no puedo ir a lo desconocido
<darkness51> jajaja no creo que ni los organizadores sepan aun en cual tocará
<darkness51> pero no creo que tenga algo de malo ir a lo desconocido, será divertido convivir con quienes te toque
<Itxshell> pues eso me aterra
<Itxshell> el problema no es eso
<Itxshell> si no que si me decido a ir
<Itxshell> yo voy de encargada de 3 personas
<Itxshell> eso es mucha responsabilidad
<Itxshell> para aventurarse
<darkness51> y porque te haras cargo de 3 personas???
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Itxshell> que curioso
<Itxshell> 1era.  demostración de antipatía
<Itxshell> jajaja cio me sale natural
<darkness51> bueno... por algo he aprendido tanto
<Itxshell> 0.o
<darkness51> la curiosidad es algo natural en mi
<Itxshell> me sale natural*
<Itxshell> la curiosidad mato al ratón
<darkness51> pero como yo no soy ratón
<darkness51> no tengo problemas co neso
<darkness51> con eso*
<Itxshell> yo menos seria roedor
<Itxshell> le apunto mas a ser gato
<darkness51> jajajajaja, yo también, aunque realmente no se
<Itxshell> jajaja
<darkness51> imagino que independientemente del animal que fuera, tendría que ser un depredador
<Itxshell> ya le afloro lo mandon
<Itxshell> jajaja que humilde
<darkness51> jajajaja, bueno, la humildad no creo que sea una de mis cualidades
<Itxshell> se coloca solito en la cima de la cadena alimenticia 0.o
<darkness51> no, porque depredadores hay muchos
<darkness51> y no todos estan en la cima
<Itxshell> ojo hay que aprender de la canción de José José
<darkness51> gavilan o paloma???
<Itxshell> jaja hay presas y cazadores
<Itxshell> la cima es ser depredador
<Itxshell> aja....
<darkness51> sip, yo se, pero en lo profesional, puedo ser muy tenaz
<darkness51> en lo personal, soy mucho más tranquilo
<darkness51> aunque claro, yo no estoy acostumbrado a perder
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Itxshell> y quien si?
<darkness51> a excepción de en el tema de chicas, que es donde bueno... muchas veces ha tocado perder y aceptar
<Itxshell> aunque debo admitir que no soy nada competitiva
<darkness51> bueno... hay muchas personas que son conformistas
<Itxshell> si las hay
<darkness51> yo en lo profesional soy de lo más competitivo, siempre me ha gustado ser el mejor
<Itxshell> yo en lo personal no soy competitiva
<Itxshell> querer ser el mejor no es ser competitivo
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Itxshell> error!
<darkness51> claro que si
<Itxshell> competitivo es querer figurar a cualquier costo
<Itxshell> en mi caso nunca debo demostrar nada
<Itxshell> por que mi trabajo habla por mi
<darkness51> yo si, siempre debo de probarme a mi mismo que puedo ser mejor
<Itxshell> asi que para que competir por algo que de antemano se que obtendre
<Itxshell> simplemente creo que soy muy segura de mi misma
<Itxshell> asi que no me apresuro en nada
<Itxshell> simplemente llevo mi ritmo
<Itxshell> sin prisa y con buena letra
<darkness51> bueno, yo nunca me apresuro, con el tiempo aprendi a tener paciencia
<Itxshell> cuando me encuentro con gente competitiva
<darkness51> y claro, a no olvidarme que el fin no justica los medios como en algún tiempo pense
<Itxshell> la dejo que haga lo que quiera
<Itxshell> jajaja la gente piensa que por que uno trabaja duro
<Itxshell> sobrevalora lo material
<darkness51> no, no es eso
<Itxshell> la verdad recientemente tuve un gran logro
<Itxshell> y cuando ya estaba todo hecho
<Itxshell> vino gente a decir es mio yo lo quiero
<Itxshell> yo le dije ok tomelo lleveselo
<darkness51> por lo menos en mi caso, sé que el dinero no da la felicidad, pero causa una sensación tan parecida que casi nadie puede notar la diferencia jajajajajajajaja
<Itxshell> ojala lo logre mantener por que es dificil
<Itxshell> pues difiero
<darkness51> bueno... en eso si no nos parecemos en nada, para mi, lo que es mío es mío
<Itxshell> yo quiero cosas en este momento
<Itxshell> y no tiene nada que ver con el dinero
<Itxshell> yo creo que nada es mio
<Itxshell> todo es prestado
<Itxshell> solo permanece mas tiempo en quien mas lo cuida
<Itxshell> todo es efimero
<darkness51> prestado en que sentido???
<darkness51> si, todo es efímero
<darkness51> pero mi prestigio y mis logros, son míos, porque los obtuve con mi trabajo y mi esfuerzo
<Itxshell> y si cometes un error todo eso se va en un momento
<Itxshell> es efimero
<Itxshell> nada perdura
<Itxshell> la unica forma en que podemos trascender es por medio de la descendencia
<Itxshell> de allí nada perdura
<Itxshell> fama se acaba dinero si te enfermas no sirve
<darkness51> nada perdura para siempre, pero si se tiene talento, puedes conseguir éxitos y logros muchas veces
<Itxshell> relaciones amorosas uffff super efimeras
<darkness51> ningún logro es eterno, pero si tienes talento, puedes tener una sucesión de exitos :)
<Itxshell> aun asi no dura
<Itxshell> con al edad perderias todo
<darkness51> si, claro que si, pero que es la vida sin un poco de gratificación???
<Itxshell> bueno en mi caso prefiero el anonimato
<Itxshell> yo trabajo pero no espero recompensas
<Itxshell> pues hay placeres mas perdurables
<Itxshell> que el reconocimiento
<Itxshell> quizás como no son mis areas de interes
<Itxshell> yo prefiero producir a relucir
<darkness51> es que en mi caso, yo trabajo algunas cosas porque me gusta y otros por dinero
<Itxshell> soy del tipo Hormiga
<Itxshell> yo no trabajo nada de nada que no me guste
<darkness51> bueno... a mi no me molesta hacer algunas cosas que no me inspiran, pero que si pagan bien
<Itxshell> por dinero no hago absolutamente nada
<Itxshell> solo si algo me genera cierta satisfaccion la hago
<Itxshell> a mi el dinero no em interesa
<Itxshell> en lo absoluto
<Itxshell> se que sirve
<darkness51> porque???
<Itxshell> pero no hare nada de nada que no me produzca satisfaccion y orgullo
<darkness51> porque no te interesa el dinero???
<Itxshell> mmmm creo que el tipo de cosas que me gustan no se pueden comprar
<Itxshell> el dinero no me sirve
<darkness51> ejemplo???
<Itxshell> mmmm me gusta al musica
<Itxshell> me gusta el baile
<darkness51> y solo eso???
<Itxshell> me gusta la tranquilidad y el silencio
<Itxshell> duermo poco
<Itxshell> como poco
<Itxshell> leo mucho
<Itxshell> para nada de eso necesito dinero
<Itxshell> y si algo me falta me invento algo para tener el dinero .... que sea divertido
<Itxshell> y ya lo tengo y lo gasto en lo que deseaba
<Itxshell> si
<Itxshell> que mas puedo pedir ?
<Itxshell> siempre me gusto viajar
<Itxshell> y nunca necesite dinero para ahcerlo
<Itxshell> hacerlos
<Itxshell> por cierto soy algo dislexica
<darkness51> jajajajaj
<Itxshell> perdon por escribir algunas cosas al revés
<darkness51> bueno... a mi me gustan las cosas que si necesitas dinero
<Itxshell> la verdad siempre obtengo loq ue quiero
<Itxshell> eso suele ser aburrido
<darkness51> equipos nuevos para mis proyectos, libros para aprender cosas nuevas
<darkness51> gadgets
<Itxshell> no necesitas comprarlos para poder leerlos
<Itxshell> estan los amigos y las bibliotecas
<darkness51> claro que si, no me gusta compartir mis cosas
<darkness51> los libros que yo compro, raras veces los presto
<darkness51> mi computadora raras veces la presto
<Itxshell> que es eso?
<Itxshell> a cada rato lo leo pero me dio pereza buscarlo
<darkness51> el que???
<Itxshell> se que lo he buscado mas de una vez pero siempre lo olvido de nuevo
<darkness51> a que te refieres???
<Itxshell> gdgets}
<Itxshell> jajaja no compartes?
<Itxshell> :(
<Itxshell> yo si soy algo regalona
<darkness51> pues bueno... es raro que acepte prestar algo
<Itxshell> que seria de mi si no diera cosas
<Itxshell> yo no pido prestado nada
<Itxshell> pero si suelo dar muchas cosas
<Itxshell> creo que es mala costumbre
<darkness51> Un gadget es un dispositivo que tiene un propósito y una función específica, generalmente de pequeñas proporciones, práctico y a la vez novedoso. Los gadgets suelen tener un diseño más ingenioso que el de la tecnología corriente.
<Itxshell> si yo no lo ocupo que lo use otro
<darkness51> bueno, es que regalar algo es diferente
<Itxshell> un ejemplo de gadgets?
<darkness51> bueno, mi galaxy S entra dentro de ese grupo
<Itxshell> no se que es un galaxy
<darkness51> un kindle
<Itxshell> creo que es un tablet¡
<Itxshell> o un telefono celular?
<Itxshell> hay diferencia entre un kindle y un tablet?
<darkness51> http://www.samsung.com/global/microsite/galaxys/index_2.html
<darkness51> sip, en kindle es específicamente un lector de libros
<darkness51> una tablet es más de uso general
<darkness51> ahora si ya sabes que es un galaxy s?
<Itxshell> aja
<Itxshell> yo tengo un gadgets entonces
<Itxshell> bueno varios
<Itxshell> :)
<darkness51> ok, entonces para comprarlos, necesitas dinero
<Itxshell> si
<Itxshell> pero no es que me mate buscandolo
<Itxshell> y a mi al menos no me hacian falta
<Itxshell> los tengo por que el trabajo que realizo me da la opcion de tenerlos
<darkness51> también para tener un carro, ir a comer a varios lugares, salir de paseo con amigos, comprar ropa que te guste, etc
<darkness51> bueno, es que a mi no es que me hagan falta, pero me gustan
<Itxshell> no por que los deseaba
<Itxshell> :( muy a mi pesar poco me complace tener ese tipo de cosas
<darkness51> por ejemplo, tengo 2 computadoras, una portatil y la de escritorio
<darkness51> a mi me gusta, porque con ellos puedo investigar
<darkness51> por ejemplo con el galaxy s puedo probar desarrollar aplicaciones para android, aprender sus apis, etc
<darkness51> con mi portatil la uso para desarrollar en python, php, etc
<darkness51> en la de escritorio igual
<darkness51> si compro una tablet aprenderé a desarrollar aplicaciones para tablets
<darkness51> el querer tener carro, me obligo a aprender a manejar
<darkness51> y así hay muchas otras cosas
<Itxshell> bueno a mi mi coche me fue sencillo
<Itxshell> yo no queria uno
<Itxshell> pero de repente iba caminando y fue amor aprimera vista
<darkness51> de la misma forma, cuando tengas una familia, necesitarás mucho tener dinero para que vivan bien. El dinero no te hace feliz, pero si que te facilita mucho la vida
<Itxshell> :)
<Itxshell> me enamore de mi coche
<Itxshell> y ahora es viejito pero me resisto a cambiarlo
<darkness51> jajajaja, bueno, me imagino que si
<darkness51> y que coche tienes???
<Itxshell> no necesito mas coche que ese
<Itxshell> ya tengo una familia
<Itxshell> jaja y como molestan
<Itxshell> se los regalo si quiere
<Itxshell> jajaja
<darkness51> no gracias
<Itxshell> jajaja
<darkness51> aun soy soltero por eso
<Itxshell> ves
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<darkness51> no creo estar preparado para cuidar de alguien a tiempo completo en este momento
<Itxshell> sabes las personas no son carga
<Itxshell> son compañia
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<Itxshell> uno no esta con alguien para cuidarlo si no para compartir
<darkness51> no, yo no digo que sean carga
<darkness51> pero si agregan responsabilidades a la vida
<Itxshell> y en pareja todo es mas barato jajaja
<Itxshell> y si son mas personas en la casa la comida sale mas barata
<darkness51> en pareja??? como así??? 2 hijos de una sola vez o como???
<Itxshell> y de esta cadena que es natural al final de tus dias no estas solo
<darkness51> bueno... yo aprendi a disfrutar el estar solo
<darkness51> paso casi todo el tiempo solo
<darkness51> aunque a veces me hace falta compañia
<Itxshell> pareja es de Hombre y mujer si ves la biblia veras que alli son claros con el termino en pareja
<darkness51> pero la persona a quien quiero tener conmigo, no puede estar aqui :(
<Itxshell> un hombre y una mujer
<darkness51> no soy religioso :)
<Itxshell> yo tampoco lo soy
<Itxshell> me apegue al termino biblico
<Itxshell> ya que la biblia contiene sin fin de terminos propios
<darkness51> ok
<Itxshell> yo la he leido algun par de veces
<Itxshell> es mas que interesante
<darkness51> pues yo la leí hace mucho tiempo ya
<darkness51> y si, es interesante, pero no deja de ser un montón de historias a mi forma de ver
<Itxshell> pues los libros son increibles por eso mismo
<Itxshell> por que tu le das el significado que deseas
<Itxshell> libertad extrema
<Itxshell> dos pueden leer el mismo libro
<darkness51> pero por eso mismo hay tantos errores de interpretación a lo largo de la historia
<Itxshell> y para cada uno tomara un significado diferente
<Itxshell> es maravillosa la lectura
<darkness51> y hasta masacres se han cometido por esas malas interpretaciones
<Itxshell> pues alla ellos
<Itxshell> yo no veo los problemas como errores
<Itxshell> si no como experiencias de otros que me serviran a mi
<Itxshell> de los problemas se aprende mas que de los logros
<darkness51> mmmmmmmmm, eso es cierto
<darkness51> pero a veces, hay errores de los que nadie quiere aprender nada
<Itxshell> pues toda experiencia es valiosa
<Itxshell> si te duele mucho no vas a volver a eso
<Itxshell> es como con los niños
<Itxshell> si se queman con algo aprenden que jamas deben tocar allí
<Itxshell> asi es el ser humano
<Itxshell> si no le duele no aprende
<Itxshell> yo valoro a extremo las experiencias dolorosas eso me permite muchas veces evitarlas
<Itxshell> y si no las puedo evitar
<Itxshell> almenos duelen menos
<darkness51> jajajaja
<darkness51> buena filosofía de vida
<darkness51> pero el dolor es parte de la vida y se aprende a aceptarlo
<Itxshell> por eso si no confirmo el lugar donde me toca alojarme en el ECSL
<Itxshell> mejor no voy
<darkness51> bueno, ha sido un verdadero gusto conversar contigo hoy, pero ya me estoy callendo del sueño
<darkness51> y bueno, espero que confirmes el lugar
<Itxshell> en este caso seria prudencia por experiencias vividas
<darkness51> ya que sería bueno tener a alguien con una forma de pensar diferente por ahi
<Itxshell> que descanse un gusto haberle leido
<darkness51> buenas noches y deberías de dormir ya
<Itxshell> duermo poco
<darkness51> por lo menos a mi novia no le gusta que la deje dormir sola cuando viene
<Itxshell> solo 3 horas al dia
<Itxshell> jajaja aun es temprano para mi
<darkness51> mmmmmmmmm, yo no puedo hacer eso
<Itxshell> jajaja
<darkness51> necesito 6 horas al día para estar bien
<darkness51> soy hipertenso
<Itxshell> las mujeres somos el sexo fuerte
<darkness51> y menos de 6 horas me hace sentir muy mal
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<darkness51> bueno, yo no lo discuto
<darkness51> las mujeres mandan
<Itxshell> que descanse
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Itxshell> esoes bueno que sea obediente
<Itxshell> XD
<Itxshell> siempre ha sido asi
<Itxshell> y no creo que cambie
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<darkness51> pero bueno... no llevo una vida muy activa, así que tengo un par de libras de más, soy hipertenso y llevo casi 10 años durmiendome muy tarde, así que eso ya pasa factura en cuando a la necesidad de descansar
<darkness51> pues bueno, si tu pareja es alguien que se lo merece, vale la pena el sacrificio de dejarse mandar
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<darkness51> en mi caso, no me puedo quejar, es una chica que siempre se ha preocupado por mi, aunque nos veamos muy pocas veces al año :(
<Itxshell> una lastima que esten separados
<Itxshell> ojala eso cambie
<darkness51> es lo malo de que ella tenga residencia y yo no :(
<darkness51> pues en eso anda ella, si se hace ciudadana, puede hacer un trámite para que yo pueda irme a vivir con ella a estados unidos
<darkness51> claro, tengo que casarme con ella
<darkness51> pero eso es algo que siempre pensaba hacer
<Itxshell> ojala lo logren
<darkness51> pues eso espero
<darkness51> porque mi paciencia tampoco es eterna
<darkness51> y 3 años así ya me esta cansando un poco
<Itxshell> o mejor piensen en que ella se venga a vivir con ud.
<Itxshell> creo que es menos complicado
<darkness51> siempre soy el único soltero en las salidas con mis amigos y eso hace que sea un poco aburrido para mí
<Itxshell> jajajaa
<Itxshell> que edad tiene?
<darkness51> sip, pero a ella no le gusta vivir aqui (y eso que nacio aqui en el salvador y estudio en el mismo instituto que yo)
<darkness51> ella 22 yo 25
<Itxshell> estan jovenes
<Itxshell> lastima no le guste su tierra
<darkness51> bueno, los salarios son malos y la delincuencia un problema
<darkness51> asi que tanta culpa no tiene
<Itxshell> si igual acá
<darkness51> ya se acostumbró a la vida de estados unidos y bueno... así ya no se puede hacer mucho
<Itxshell> pero si no se dan las cosas por un lado
<Itxshell> hay que voltearlo hacia el otro
<darkness51> bueno... aun puedo conseguir un trabajo en estados unidos
<Itxshell> hay que hacer una balanza
<darkness51> este año aplique para uno
<darkness51> pero aun me faltaba experiencia con el desarrollo web en python
<darkness51> pero he estado trabajando en eso desde que me hicieron la evaluación :)
<Itxshell> ojala les salga todo bien
<Itxshell> la verdad para las personas buenas siempre hay oportunidades
<darkness51> y el salario no era malo para coemnzar
<darkness51> comenzar*
<Itxshell> wooo ! lo felicito
<darkness51> $75,000 por año más seguro médico y seguro de vida
<Itxshell> es bueno tener esas ideas
<Itxshell> yo no viviria en EEUU ni de regalado
<darkness51> bueno, como te comente, siempre me gusta ponerme nuevos retos
<darkness51> a mi la idea de estados unidos no me hace mucha gracia
<darkness51> porque hubiera preferido cualquier lugar de europa, me llama más la atención
<darkness51> erpo bueno....
<darkness51> pero*
<darkness51> en todo caso, fue un verdadero gusto conversar, me voy a dormir buenas noches
<Itxshell> no hay como la tierra propiua
<Itxshell> buenas noches
<Itxshell> que descanse
